
Flying on Mars (2001) - brudgers
http://gtri.gatech.edu/casestudy/flying-mars
======
devy

        The Mars atmosphere is 95 percent carbon dioxide, with slightly more than 
        a tenth of 1 percent oxygen. That rules out oxygen-breathing motors and 
        forces flying machines to rely on chemical or electrical propulsion.
    

Why does the high concentration of CO2 has anything to do with preventing
eletrical propulsion work?

~~~
TeMPOraL
The text you quoted doesn't say that; it says that electrical propulsion is a
viable option, while oxygen-breathing combustion engines are not.

~~~
iwwr
In a reducing environment you can also use a metal powder (like aluminium or
magnesium), which at high temperatures reacts with CO2 and burns, self-
sustainingly.

More on this:
[http://newmars.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=6157](http://newmars.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=6157)

